
How is your day going? - adreamingsoul
I&#x27;m having a mixed day myself:<p>* Last night I spent some time thinking about next steps for project I&#x27;m working on. 
* Today, my morning started out great! Made coffee, spent time with my child, and felt excited for the day. 
* Started working from home at 9 and put in about an hour of work before the daily standup. 
* During standup, shared my status and thinking and subsequently was &quot;corrected&quot; by the team lead.
* ... 
* I&#x27;ve since spent the rest of the day feeling frustrated and hurt. 
* I did reach out to my team lead about how I felt.<p>I left a position at a FAANG for a smaller software company and it has been challenging readjusting to life outside of FAANG. I used to report to someone who trusted me and always listened to what I had to say, it felt liked I worked with them and not for them.<p>Now I work with someone who likes to tell everyone on the team what they should do and what they think is the right thing to do. I find it frustrating, counter-productive, and generally a bad approach to team leadership.<p>Sigh... interesting times that we are living in.
======
GhostKnight
Just relax and prefer to behave and do as ordered instead of creatively
distinguishing yourself and sticking out. The former works better.

My day started out okay, the week passed really fast, perhaps because I had a
day off on monday. Ordered a great pizza yesterday, doing steady work today,
nothing pressing, regular copywriter/content stuff I always do.

